# Equine Science



## GarretKaylaShi (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you think the equine science degree is worth its time? The program seems very helpful to expand your knowledge on horses, but are there any jobs out there that would need this or that this would help with? Anything that would make you a decent amount of money?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Experience of some kind with horses plus college courses, an associates, or bachelors of some type (business courses are common) seem to get one further, in my experience, that do equine science/management/nutrition degrees.


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi I am an Animal Biologist and I attended an Equine Nutrition course last month. I have a little barn with my horses and I was thinking to attend a Master in Equine Science to improve my knowledge .. 
Did anybody attend this kind of courses? Or what you think about it?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

As far as I know Equine Science is a must for equine vets. Can't think of much else that _needs_ it. There aren't many horse jobs in which a degree would give you a better standing over someone with hands on experience besides that.


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

I talked with two University that offer this kind of Master and it can be attended by student with scientific postgraduates (Biology, Vet, Zoology...)
I like a lot horse Behaviour and Nutrition so I was thinking it can be an useful title to work as horse behaviour or nutrition Consultant.


----------



## GarretKaylaShi (Jan 7, 2013)

I was interested in attending a university that offers this degree, mostly so I have more knowledge of horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Olds College, Alberta has the Equine Science course. I think it's a 2 or 3 year degree. I think it is very essential to have if you are looking to be a Vet, Riding Coach, Breeding Program, Trainer, etc!


----------



## GarretKaylaShi (Jan 7, 2013)

I would go to the university of Minnesota crookston if I were to take the course
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

U of M Crookston? Their barn is beautiful. NDSU's cheaper though.

In all honesty, I am an Equine Science major just for the sake of getting a degree. I switched my major after two years because I realized I hated it and was pretty disinterested in college, but I figured it would hold my attention long enough to graduate so I could at least get a piece of paper saying I did it.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I obtained my bachelor degree in Animal Science and chose to minor in both Equine Science and Agricultural Business. I am presently employed by a local feed company as their equine representative (ie: answering horse related nutritional and care questions, recommending feed products, marketing and sales, etc.) and I would say that having a degree was a useful resume booster. Granted, practical experience and knowledge is always important. 

I enjoyed getting an Equine Science degree because it exposed me to many different sectors of the equine industry: training, breeding, nutrition, etc. I would highly recommend it in some form, but also keep in mind that you may want to broaden your degree to allow for different occupations and opportunities.


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

nickers103 said:


> I obtained my bachelor degree in Animal Science and chose to minor in both Equine Science and Agricultural Business. I am presently employed by a local feed company as their equine representative (ie: answering horse related nutritional and care questions, recommending feed products, marketing and sales, etc.) and I would say that having a degree was a useful resume booster. Granted, practical experience and knowledge is always important.
> 
> I enjoyed getting an Equine Science degree because it exposed me to many different sectors of the equine industry: training, breeding, nutrition, etc. I would highly recommend it in some form, but also keep in mind that you may want to broaden your degree to allow for different occupations and opportunities.


Thank you Nickers for your opinion ... hope to attend it very soon


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

It depends on what you want to do in the long run. The good portion of people in the horse industry feel that an equine science degree is a waste of time and money, and I know personally of many barns and riders who will absolutely NOT hire anyone with an equine science degree. 

I did go to college and got an equine science diploma. I LOVED the 2 years I spent there, and learned an incredible amount. I don't regret it in the least. BUT. I have had it come back to bite me in the ***, when looking for jobs. Honestly, the majority of what you learn can be gained through a good working student placement or working at a reputable barn. And that's what the person hiring thinks about when they're looking at possible employees. Do they want some cocky kid that took an equine science course and thinks they "know it all", or do they want someone who has already been working with so and so or X reputable barn and has hands on experience and excellent references?

And of course not everyone who takes the equine science course is cocky or whatever, but all it takes is one bad egg to spoil it for the rest. I know several barns and riders who will never consider equine science students again because they were so turned off by that one experience. Going to college for 2 years unfortunately doesn't make you a coach, or a trainer, or whatever you may expect, and some people really do come out thinking they know everything and can do everything. Most people don't come out any more "ahead of the game" if they have an equine science degree under their belt.

If you have your heart set on doing equine science, then by all means do it. But don't be mislead thinking once you go do this, that all the doors will open and you'll all of a sudden be "somebody" that everyone wants to ride with or train their horses. You would probably be better off doing some sort of business degree with possibly a minor in equine studies. That way you have something to fall back on if the horse thing doesn't pan out. And honestly, if you want to train/ride, the best thing you can do is find an awesome job or working student placement with a reputable rider or barn, and work your *** off and learn as much as you can there. That will be better for you in the long run.

I think the proof is in the students, what are they doing after they graduate? And don't look at stats the college puts out, get out there and do some digging, track down and talk to former students. Out of the 40 or so people who took the equine course with me, I don't even think there is five people still working in the horse industry currently. The majority still ride for pleasure, or show their own personal horse, but doing it as an actual job? Not so much. The horse industry is a difficult, thankless industry with hard work, long hours, and little pay. For me, I had to get out and get a "real" job to afford my horse, the barn manager and training jobs I had just weren't cutting it on the financial side. I have to keep horses and riding fun for myself too, by not doing it full time. I know there are many others in the same boat as me as well.

I hope this didn't come off too discouraging, I've been through it myself, and while I don't regret my decision, hindsight is 20/20 and I could have definitely done something more productive (and FAARRRR less expensive) with those 2 years. Definitely lots of consider though.


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was deciding what to get my degree in, I considered Equine Science. I would've/do attend NDSU. Although when I had talked to different people from the university and those that run the equine program they flat out told me that it'd be a waste of my time. This is because I grew up with horses, competed in horse judging & hippology (both at the state and national level), and learned a lot on my own due to genuine interest. If you already know quite a lot, I'd go for something not so narrow in subject. Maybe Animal Sciences ?
Just some food for thought.


----------

